# Hidgon Stackable Full Bodies?



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Anyone have any experience with these decoys. I was thinking of getting a dozen for motion in the spread.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I would spend the extra $25/dozen and get full bodies.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I agree with chris get the full bodies, that s what im thinking on buying, Decoyer we could have one hell of a spread by next season!!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Tyler you gonna be at NDSU next year? We didn't get out enough together this year. Between me and my old man we are hoping to have 4 dozen Bigfoots and 3 or 4 dozen Silhouettes, so that will finally give us a spread with some decent pulling power. If we team up we will have an awesome spread.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

NDSU is my top choice. But i was thinking on NWT get school done with so i can start making some money. Then i can buyt all the BF'S i want, haha.
Yeah you should have hunted with use, it was a banner year for canadas.!!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Yeah, but just think how many more BFs you will be able to buy with a four year degree.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Too funny guys! Deciding a career on how many decoys it'll buy. 

Gotta love the ND boys!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats right Miller, only diehards around here!!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Miller, Are you saying there is something else to life then shooting geese?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Just think how many of these young guys will be leaving the state after 
2-4 years of college if they aren't able to access land for hunting. If they have to pay for the best access then they might as well move to Minneapolis, make more money and come back to ND a couple of weekends a year. Great economic impact...or maybe not. Let's see, live in ND make $50,000 per year, purchase a house and car, pay about $1500.00 in state taxes as well as local property taxes and sales tax...or move to MN make 10 -20% more for the same job, pay no taxes to the state, and visit ND and pay an outfitter $500.00 for access. It wouldn't take me long to figure it out if access continues to decline at the rate it has been the last couple of years what I would do.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

I will prolly be at NDSU next year as well, still deciding between Moorehead and NDSU.

See ya next fall! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

What's your major?

I'm an NDSU alum.....but I'm aware of the better programs between the two.

Personally.....NDSU has 2 positives that MSU can't beat:

1) North Dakota residency is always a plus (can't remember the exact rules but it's been brought here before). You can hunt waterfowl in ND pretty much 6 months out of the year (spring,early, regular,late).

2) Geese flying over campus pretty much everyday in the fall (not really a plus on your grades, but good for your social life :wink: ).


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Hey MNhunter,
Keep in touch. Maybe we can hook up for a hunt next fall.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

Im going for Construction Managment. Yeah we should hook up for some goose grindage!

:beer: 
Andy


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

MN thats where I am planning on going for Consrtuction Managment to. But I dont know grades might srew it up to much slacking during high school. But If not im going to NWT, we'll have to hook up for a hunt. There is always grindage every weekend.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

How many NDSU guys do we have here, we should try gettin together sometime, I know only a few people on campus that like to hunt as much as I do. Would be great to meet a few more.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

T-shot, what year are you? I will be at NDSU for sure next year, and I am as nuts about ducks and geese as anyone. It sounds like MNhunter will be up here, and Goosebuster3 will be at Northwest Tech I think, so we are shaping up to have quite the NDSU crew this year.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I may still be at NDSU next fall. Grad school. Yes I am a sucker for punishment.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

THE NDSU GOOSE CREW :sniper: :rock:

I got my acception letter in the mail the other day, along with one from Moorhead.

I'm going to be at NDSU though.

Andy


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats MNhunter!!!!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm a junior but I have three years after this one. Lots of time left.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Glad to see you chose the better school! Go Bison!


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I am also at NDSU. Trying to convince my old lady that we need to be neighbors with T-shot in Watertown some day.

MNhunter--are you going to become a ND resident? If not, you will be limited to hunting on a NR license. Might want to look at SDSU if that is the case.

Fieldhunter--when did MN abolish their state income tax?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Quack, I think Field Hunter means that they won't be paying any taxes to the state of ND.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Qwack,
I was trying to get across the point that the young guys wouldn't be paying taxes to ND not that MN had dropped theirs. Wording could have been better but hey college was a long time ago and I was never really good at English.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

OK--makes sense in that context, guess I read it wrong the first time. Better yet, move to SD and pay NO state income taxes and only deal with 6K NR waterfowl hunters.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Amen Qwack.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Qwack, 
What are you talking about moving to Watertown, theres no sloughs, geese, or ducks around there... :wink: :lol: :beer:


----------

